# Best kibble-dispensing ball?



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to make little Casper work for his food. I checked all of the stores around here and nobody sells any of the kibble/treat-dispensing balls, so I'll have to buy online. Unfortunately, that makes it hard to know which brand (and which size) to go with. I'm leaning towards the Molecuball (my friend's chihuahua has and loves them), but:

1. Which treat-dispensing ball is the best?

2. What size should I get? He's a five-pound pup now but will be around 15 pounds fully grown, and he likes bigger toys anyway. He eats Orijen kibble, which is pretty average-sized.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

We have the molecuball, but I find that it's too easy.

Get the Tricky Treats ball, it's our old standby. A 15 lb dog should be able to take the bigger one no problem, especially if he likes big toys anyway.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

Atomic Treat Ball and IQ Treat Ball I like these ones the best cause the dog food I feed is dehydrated so the kibble varies in size up to 1"inch long. The balls are easy to fill but take work for the dog to get the food out. If I fill the small ball with 2/3 cup of kibble it takes my 10lb Dachshund about 45 min. to 1 hour for her to get all the food out. It takes about the same amount of time for my 55lbs standard poodle with the large ball fill with 2 cups of kibble.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Another vote for tricky treats.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Zack_the_Mouse said:


> Atomic Treat Ball and IQ Treat Ball I like these ones the best cause the dog food I feed is dehydrated so the kibble varies in size up to 1"inch long. The balls are easy to fill but take work for the dog to get the food out. If I fill the small ball with 2/3 cup of kibble it takes my 10lb Dachshund about 45 min. to 1 hour for her to get all the food out. It takes about the same amount of time for my 55lbs standard poodle with the large ball fill with 2 cups of kibble.


I just bought one of these. Jc is in love with it instantly. It's the only treat dispensing ball I've been able to find though. I've been super happy with it.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> I just bought one of these. Jc is in love with it instantly. It's the only treat dispensing ball I've been able to find though. I've been super happy with it.


I found the other ones at the Petsmart near me


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Zack_the_Mouse said:


> Atomic Treat Ball and IQ Treat Ball I like these ones the best cause the dog food I feed is dehydrated so the kibble varies in size up to 1"inch long. The balls are easy to fill but take work for the dog to get the food out. If I fill the small ball with 2/3 cup of kibble it takes my 10lb Dachshund about 45 min. to 1 hour for her to get all the food out. It takes about the same amount of time for my 55lbs standard poodle with the large ball fill with 2 cups of kibble.


It looks like the Molecuball... do you use the 3" and 5" sizes for your two dogs? And you have any problem with different food sizes in either?


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

yup i use both.it works great for the food they always get all of the food and treats out. They are veryeasy to wash too


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Casper is a little guy, right? I really like the Premier line of dispensing toys -- I have three, and they're all different.

The Kibble Nibble is the hardest - it's pretty large, but I've seen videos of Min Pins using it comfortably.
The Waggle is in the middle - depending on the size of the kibble, it could be harder or easier.
The Twist N' Treat is the easiest - I use it when I want her to eat her food slowly but don't want her to take forever.

They're all pretty cheap - I bought a couple of them together.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the Tricky Treat ball. I can put the whole meal in, and last bits of food are hard to get, which means my dogs will push it around and around and around and around trying to get it all. Also, is really entertaining to watch. I swear, every time I feed them when I have company, people take phone videos of them doing it.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

My dog has the Twist n' Treat and the Buster Cube. Buster Cube takes forever for him to work on but is a pain to clean. Twist n' Treat is pretty easy but goes right in the dishwasher.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

That'llDo said:


> I love the Tricky Treat ball. I can put the whole meal in, and last bits of food are hard to get, which means my dogs will push it around and around and around and around trying to get it all. Also, is really entertaining to watch. I swear, every time I feed them when I have company, people take phone videos of them doing it.


Tag does that too!  He has a tug-a-jug 








He wasn't a few months old before he learned to stand it up, then take his paw and smack it back down to make food shoot out. (I set my bottle of water down at agility thursday night, and he immediately stood beside it and smacked it over, lol!) He also has a Hol-ee Roller








I put large biscuits in this. When he was a puppy he would climb up onto anything he could with the ball in his mouth, and sit, then spit it over the edge. I think he learned the harder/farther the thing dropped, the more likely food would appear. My little boy is a genius I tell ya 
I bought some Iams large biscuits today that fit the hol-ee roller PERFECTLY, and it took him almost 45 minutes to get the biscuit chewed down small enough to get it out of there. I might buy him a Buster Cube.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I ordered Casper the Atomic Treat Ball and I'm thinking about getting that Waggle one as well (it looks neat). He devours his food in about 30 seconds right now, so I'm hoping the treat balls will slow him down a bit!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The 3" Atomic Treat Ball is working out well! It's a good size for a small dog, and Casper seems to like it. Here's a video of his first meal with it:



Everyone in the house seems interested, actually!



Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I think I'll try some of the other treat toys as well. I really like how they stretch mealtimes out.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

My gosh what an adorable family! I can't get over how cute your puppy is!


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

how do the twist a treat, tug a jug, and buster ball work?

i just purchased two Kong products for puppies ... one looks like a pacifier with a sphere on the other end that u can stuff with small kibble... the other one is similiar with a snowman shaped object that can be stuffed with kibble... i want to try something a little trickier though too


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I had gotten Flash the Kong Stuff-a-ball treat dispenser. She is raw fed but I get a little sample pack of kibble now and then and put in it. She's too smart though. She carries it to the top of the stairs and then drops it. As it bounces down the stairs, the kibble flies out all over and she just goes around and picks it up. 

I would like to find something to occupy her time that doesn't involve kibble. I have tried stuffed kongs (kong paste, peanut butter, frozen peanut butter, frozen yogurt, kong treats) but she mostly ignores them.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

ok so i did some research and checked out some videos..

i ordered tug-a-jug & twist n treat and one Kong puppy one...i might get the waggle too but i think three should do for now


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I read somewhere about some dogs getting their tongues caught in treat toys? How large are the holes in the toys? I would love to get one for my Poodle and my Shih Tzu but I am not sure how large the hole would need to be in order for it to be safe for their tongues? Any thoughts?


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Oooh, I LOVE this idea! I think I'll get one for my cocker spaniel, for her dinner. Then maybe she'll leave US alone while we eat! I usually feed her first then put her outside while we eat because she won't leave us alone. If it would take her an hour to eat her food that would be perfect! Now I just have to decide which one to get. She gets 1/2 cup of kibble morning and evening.


----------



## KEichman (Jan 7, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I would like to find something to occupy her time that doesn't involve kibble. I have tried stuffed kongs (kong paste, peanut butter, frozen peanut butter, frozen yogurt, kong treats) but she mostly ignores them.


How about using small pieces of chicken or whatever in Nina Ottosson-type puzzle toys?

http://www.nina-ottosson.com/index_english.htm


----------

